# Capt. Anderson Fish Cleaning



## switmer01 (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever had an issue with the fish cleaning operation at Capt. Anderson's? I fished with several Dads from my sons ball team on Wednesday, we had over 200 lbs of fish: 3 large red grouper, 3 nice scamps, 2 huge black snappers, a limit of red snapper all over 24", the biggests B-liners I've ever seen, 2 trigger, 2 big lane snapper and some other snapper I think the Capt said they were white? When we got in from the 10 hr trip we all were tired plus the fish cleaning at Capt. Anderson's was backed up, so we dropped them off to be picked up today. Well when we picked them up we only had 36 bags of fish not to mention I did not see the scamp filets. Does this (36) bags sound right? I feel like we got shorted some.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 9, 2011)

You most likely got beat out of some of your best fish. I do not trust the Capt. Anderson fleet. I went fishing with them one time and when we found good fish the Capt. would have us pull lines in and would move boat. As soon as we moved a commerical boat would move into same spot. All we were doing is locating fish for the commerical fisherman. If you go to their fish store you probably can buy the fish you are missing.


----------



## CAL (Jul 10, 2011)

Hard to point fingers when you leave your fish or game to be cleaned and packaged. Someone should have stayed with the cleaning,which is hindsight I know.Sorry to say but I don't trust anyone I don't know to do the honest and correct thing.Especially when dealing with a nice bunch of fish like you fellas had.The chance to short change you was too great.They just couldn't stand it.Sorry you were short changed but a good lesson was learned.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 10, 2011)

I have used the before and they did a great job. By chance did you get a weight on the bags you got back?


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 10, 2011)

THis aint the first time that has happened there. I fish there every year and actually headed back in Oct to fish on Ron Hall's boat. I clean my own fish because I have seen fish take  missing from some of the guys on our boat.


----------



## deadend (Jul 10, 2011)

Having cleaned and packed several tons of fish that sounds about right.  There is more waste than meat.  Same goes with mammals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

It has happened to a couple of friends of mine before. I always clean my own fish.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 10, 2011)

My last trip a couple weeks ago I think I got the work over by them.  We caught a limit of snappers and 6 Red Groupers.  We got our snapper back but the grouper.......


----------



## nickel back (Jul 11, 2011)

they always keep the scamps!!!


----------



## switmer01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here was our bounty!


----------



## captbrian (Jul 11, 2011)

you can figure arounf 40% return of your total weight.  as far as fish cleaning service, mel miller runs a good operation.


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 12, 2011)

i have never had a problem with them..


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 13, 2011)

36 bags of fish sounds pretty darn good 

just remember my favorite verse  

the center of the book  Basic Instructions Befroe Leaving Earth

Psalm 118 : 8


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2011)

CAL said:


> Hard to point fingers when you leave your fish or game to be cleaned and packaged. Someone should have stayed with the cleaning,which is hindsight I know.Sorry to say but I don't trust anyone I don't know to do the honest and correct thing.Especially when dealing with a nice bunch of fish like you fellas had.The chance to short change you was too great.They just couldn't stand it.Sorry you were short changed but a good lesson was learned.



This!


----------



## florida boy (Jul 17, 2011)

If they were 36 gallon size bags I would say you got alot more back than I would expect from the pics of yalls catch . Fish dont yield as much as you think....


----------



## deadend (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, looking at the fish 36 bags sounds more than right.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 19, 2011)

36 bags of fish? They must be sandwich size bags. I put mine in gallon size. If you did not find the scamp you did get shorted. I would not let Capt Anderson clean my driveway!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jul 19, 2011)

I doubt you've seen enough dressed scamp to know what it looks like, there ain't a lot of meat on one, especially the short ones you got.  Just count the fillets, you got about 60 fish, the larger fish should make 4 fillets(13*4=52), the bliners, scamp, etc. 2 fillets (48*2=96), lookin at the fish, you should have about 150 fillets, 4-5 fillets in a bag....if you got under 4 fillets in a bag i'd be talkin to somebody.


----------

